
Why I’m turning my son into a cyborg - jacobedawson
https://qz.com/1650393/transhumanist-parents-are-turning-their-children-into-cyborgs/
======
thallukrish
I thought I am writing sci-fi when I wrote this story few weeks ago. After
reading this article, I feel what I wrote is status-quo.
[https://medium.com/@thallukrish/immortality-c0fac30a96e3](https://medium.com/@thallukrish/immortality-c0fac30a96e3)

